# Super Hydrophobic paint



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

Anyone ever use this stuff? I would like to incorporate it into a new service my company is selling. 

I have contacted a few manufacturer and I am waiting to hear back. I am mostly looking for maximum durability, but it seems like these coating wear off fast.


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

Got a link to an example of what you are talking about?


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

There are tons of videos on the stuff. 

I have contacted:

Dow
Lotus
DFI 

And a few others. What I need is a super hydrophobic coating that will withstand repeated use in bathtubs. 

I want to be ahead of the curb against my competition regarding this product.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

I've heard porcelain is nice and last for years :thumbup:


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

This might be a subject for doctor Phil.....tough audience.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

driftweed said:


> There are tons of videos on the stuff.
> 
> I have contacted:
> 
> ...


As I understand it, a lot of the superhydrophobic coatings are based on nano-particle technology and are generally too delicate for use in places like bathtubs.

If you want to open up a whole new can of worms, track down some MSDS for working with nano materials.


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

From my readings, it appears they have zero durability. Especially when it comes in contact with the oils off the human body.


----------



## Criard (Nov 23, 2013)

Teflon?

Though you might need to line the rim of the tub with cushioning to help prevent cracked skulls when people start slip sliding in the shower.


Joking aside though, I have used Rustoleum's NeverWet in a shower and it didn't hold up long at all. It was weird too. I was expecting the water to bead up and roll off, but it would just bead up and sit there because the NeverWet left a sandpapery texture that held onto it.


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

Just got off the phone with DFI (diamond film industries). They are sending a free sample for me to test. The rep said they back it for 12 to 18 months. He warned not to use it in areas where people walk as it is EXTREMELY slippery.


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

Drift,

From many of your previous posts I had the impression that you had this bathtub stuff down pat. Are you unhappy with the products you previously used, or just experimenting?


----------



## DrakeB (Jun 6, 2011)

driftweed said:


> What I need is a super hydrophobic coating that will withstand repeated use in bathtubs.


Never trust any product with super in the name! Or description.

Er. Except Super Spec.

*cough*



Seriously, though, would like to hear your results with it when you get them.


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

SemiproJohn said:


> Drift,
> 
> From many of your previous posts I had the impression that you had this bathtub stuff down pat. Are you unhappy with the products you previously used, or just experimenting?


I am very happy with the products I use. They are top shelf in every way.

I am just looking to stay ahead of the curve. 

Imagine that with a yearly maintenance coating, you will never have to worry about cleaning your shower. Amazing stuff.


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

Got some sample product in today. This is with zero dry time after application. 

Just couldn't resist. 

Next week I'll begin durability testing. It already looks promising. The coating manufacturer says it should last 12-18 months before needing re coating.


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

driftweed said:


> Got some sample product in today. This is with zero dry time after application.
> 
> Just couldn't resist.
> 
> Next week I'll begin durability testing. It already looks promising. The coating manufacturer says it should last 12-18 months before needing re coating.


Do I have this correct?

This is a liquid coating you apply to glass shower doors/walls.

It lasts a year before it needs a new coat.

During that time you can't wash/scrub/be abrasive with it because it lacks durability.

But you don't need to wash/scrub/abrade since it totally resists mold/mildew/soap scum/water stains/etc.


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

That's where the durability testing will come into play. 

I will apply this then once it has properly setup, do various things.

I plan on coating half a wall. Then I will wash my hands with various soaps/cleaners and toss the dirty water at the coating. As well as sud up a louffa (spelling?) And a rag and do the same thing. Even directly squirting various shampoos at the treated area.

The idea will be to literally throw everything at this coating it would see in a shower environment. 

The final test will be removal of coating using a green scrubby pad and various cleaning agent that would typically be used.

The manufacturer states that this coating creates a molecular bond with the surface it is applied to (which is why it should be very durable).

We shall see.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

It's gotta be better than the latex paint the person we bought this house off of used to do the bathtub shortly before we bought it. Within a week of moving in, when you had a bath there'd be chips and sheets floating around you. Wife was not impressed.

We were pretty happy to throw that thing on the pile at the dump.


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

The potential for this could be huge if it pans out. Although I intend to use it for an upgrade in the bathroom, it could also be used in kitchens (around sink & stoves), windows, and so forth...basically anywhere you don't want to clean.


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

Wildbill7145 said:


> I*t's gotta be better than the latex paint the person we bought this house off of used to do the bathtub *shortly before we bought it. Within a week of moving in, when you had a bath there'd be chips and sheets floating around you. Wife was not impressed.
> 
> We were pretty happy to throw that thing on the pile at the dump.


Rented an apartment many years ago that had the same thing. I didn't care that it peeled under normal use, I was always showering instead of soaking. I didn't do much scrubbing while I lived there, and I didn't even do much scrubbing during move out. It was slippery, as you would imagine.

This was a small two story single family home that had been chopped into four units, so there was 1st front, 1st rear, 2nd front, 2nd rear. I remember being told during the walkthrough, don't try moving a king size bed into the bedroom--you'll be able to get it through the door, but laying it horizontal ain't gonna happen.


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

driftweed said:


> The potential for this could be huge if it pans out. Although I intend to use it for an upgrade in the bathroom, it could also be used in kitchens (around sink & stoves), windows, and so forth...basically anywhere you don't want to clean.


Yeah, let us know things like:

Does it dry completely clear?

Flat, semi, glossy?

Adheres well to glass, plastic, tile, stone, metal, paint, etc.?

Complete no-no on horizontal surfaces?


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

I have already been told not to apply it to ANY area people will walk (decks, pool patios, bathtub bottoms)...it is definitely a slip issue.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

Have you done market research to see if this product/service would be in demand? 

Are you fairly confident you could potentially find enough customers who would be willing to do this every year?

Have you considered the potential backlash of customers who might complain if/when the product begins to deteriorate/fail when they don't stay current on their annual service? This may sound like a silly question, but there are plenty of products & services out there which get a bad rap by consumers from no fault of the product/service provider.


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

stelzerpaintinginc. said:


> Have you done market research to see if this product/service would be in demand?
> 
> Are you fairly confident you could potentially find enough customers who would be willing to do this every year?
> 
> Have you considered the potential backlash of customers who might complain if/when the product begins to deteriorate/fail when they don't stay current on their annual service? This may sound like a silly question, but there are plenty of products & services out there which get a bad rap by consumers from no fault of the product/service provider.


Very good and legitimate questions. And no I haven't yet, because right now I want to see how durable the stuff is so I can then figure out best way to market it.

Right now all I have is ideas.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

How do you apply another coat to something that is super hydrophobic when it is cured?


----------



## DrakeB (Jun 6, 2011)

I paint paint said:


> Rented an apartment many years ago that had the same thing. I didn't care that it peeled under normal use, I was always showering instead of soaking. I didn't do much scrubbing while I lived there, and I didn't even do much scrubbing during move out. It was slippery, as you would imagine.
> 
> This was a small two story single family home that had been chopped into four units, so there was 1st front, 1st rear, 2nd front, 2nd rear. I remember being told during the walkthrough, don't try moving a king size bed into the bedroom--you'll be able to get it through the door, but laying it horizontal ain't gonna happen.


I didn't know you rented this place before me. No wonder it's in such crappy condition


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

DrakeB said:


> I didn't know you rented this place before me. No wonder it's in such crappy condition


Weren't you going to post pics of your charming villa at one point?


----------



## DrakeB (Jun 6, 2011)

Wildbill7145 said:


> Weren't you going to post pics of your charming villa at one point?


Yah but then I realized I'd just end up depressing myself. It's a real cluster.


----------



## DrakeB (Jun 6, 2011)

PACman said:


> How do you apply another coat to something that is super hydrophobic when it is cured?


Presumably it's solvent based and can still apply and adhere.

Alternatively, you strip it.


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

I paint paint said:


> This was a small two story single family home that had been chopped into four units, so there was 1st front, 1st rear, 2nd front, 2nd rear. I remember being told during the walkthrough, don't try moving a king size bed into the bedroom--you'll be able to get it through the door, but laying it horizontal ain't gonna happen.





DrakeB said:


> I didn't know you rented this place before me. No wonder it's in such crappy condition


So after the home got chopped, each unit had to have two exits, which wasn't too difficult to build out for the first floor units. The two upstairs units not so much.

House was situated on a skinny lot, so the building's most distinguishing architectural feature ended up being these clunky two story PT exterior walkway/stairway systems snaking all around the building. One started up top in back and worked its way around and down to the ground in front. The other, vice versa.

Eventually they got the 8 discrete, full-sized points of egress needed.


----------



## DrakeB (Jun 6, 2011)

I paint paint said:


> So after the home got chopped, each unit had to have two exits, which wasn't too difficult to build out for the first floor units. The two upstairs units not so much.
> 
> House was situated on a skinny lot, so the building's most distinguishing architectural feature ended up being these clunky two story PT exterior walkway/stairway systems snaking all around the building. One started up top in back and worked its way around and down to the ground in front. The other, vice versa.
> 
> Eventually they got the 8 discrete, full-sized points of egress needed.


Mine's actually just 2 units stacked, but I'm just assuming it's your unit before half of it fell off.


----------

